#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Θερμομόνωση αεραγωγών - ΚΕΝΑΚ

## aquayor

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα και καλό μήνα από αύριο. Θα ήθελα μια διευκρίνηση - άποψη από συναδέλφους μηχανολόγους ή και ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές. Σύμφωνα με την ΤΟΤΕΕ 20701-1 παρ 5.3 : 

"Οι αεραγωγοί διανομής κλιματιζόμενου αέρα (προσαγωγής και ανακυκλοφορίας), που διέρχονται από εξωτερικούς χώρους (χώρους εκτεθειμένους στον εξωτερικό αέρα) των 
κτηρίων, διαθέτουν θερμομόνωση με  λ=0,040 W/(m·K) και πάχος θερμομόνωσης τουλάχιστον 40 mm, ενώ για διέλευση σε 
εσωτερικούς χώρους το αντίστοιχο πάχος είναι 30 mm" 
 Οταν αναφέρεται σε εσωτερικούς χώρους αφορά όλους τους εσ. χώρους ή μόνο τους μη κλιματιζόμενους - μη θερμαινόμενους; Η  "μόνωση" με φελλοπολτό  σε αεραγωγό εντός κλιματιζόμενου χώρου θα μπορούσε να είναι πρόβλημα κατα την εκδοση ΠΕΑ; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## Xάρης

Εσωτερικοί χώροι είναι όλοι οι εσωτερικοί χώροι, θερμαινόμενοι και μη.

----------

